
Marzipan: A Chance to Revitalize the Mac App Ecosystem - ingve
https://www.macstories.net/stories/marzipan-a-chance-to-revitalize-the-mac-app-ecosystem/
======
golem14
Just speaking for myself: I don't need the Mac App ecosystem to be
revitalized, thank you very much. It's done fine without appstore/itunes since
its inception, and as far as I am concerned, "app" quality has gone down since
programs were called "apps".

Now get off my lawn!

